

Show HN: Unscatter.com redesign preview, suggested search previews. - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=debt+limit

======
tmcneal
Just some constructive criticism but... everything looked like an ad to me.
Each item looks very similar to an AdSense text advertisement, so at first
glance the site appears to be a link farm. It was only after hovering over the
links did I realize these were in fact not ads.

~~~
jrussbowman
Over the weekend I changed it so that the link information is hidden until
hover. I've been leaning towards that probably wasn't as useful as originally
intended, and I think this is another good example of why.

The thought behind it was to remove text from the display making it easier for
people to see what they needed at first glance without deluging them
information. I think this might have backfired.

Thank you for feedback, I appreciate it.

